# [h] daemons [w] €



## Calicoatl (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello there! 

That's what I'm selling:

10 x khorne blodletters - PAINTED - 35€









10 x CUSTOM nurgle plaguebearers - PAINTED - 20€









*Daemon prince *(Metal) - 15€









CUSTOM - Khorne daemon prince / Great daemon - PAINTED - 25€









CUSTOM Nurgle daemon prince - PAINTED - 13€

















Custom Tzeentch sorcerer (PAINTED) - 9€

















Shipping worldwide. *Shipping costs FOR FREE* if you buy the whole pack.

Thanks a lot!


----------

